# My 2nd Inglot Haul!



## ElvenEyes (May 9, 2011)

Today I received a few more goodies from Inglot. I needed to get another blush to fill my palette, so decided to pick up a few things that will be nice for August and into the fall!  I have so many spring/summer things right now!

  	Nailpolish: 973, 974, 975, 181, 850
  	Lipstick: 142, 242, 251, 239, 191, 164, 140
  	Sleeks Cream: 94, 96
  	Blush: 55
  	Lip Paint: 63, 57, 56

  	And here they are!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 9, 2011)

great haul! How are you liking the inglot brand so far? How does it compare to mac?


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 9, 2011)

The blushes are very pigmented and I like them, but not love them. Too many have large pieces of glitter in them, larger than any NARS and it stays on your face or falls on other parts of your face, so you look like you rolled in glittery Christmas decorations!  Eyeshadow is awesome.  A little powdery, but excellent colours, no creasing on my oil eyelids with using UDPP first, lasted all day and evening, very pigmented.  Lip products, very creamy, gorgeous colours, but may stick mostly with creams, which is unusual for me. I usually like satins, but they have a thing for luster and shine and frosty, glittery things.  I haven't tried the nail polish yet, but looking forward to it!  I still have to try the paint pots and the creme blushes I bought.  Compared to MAC I would say except for the powdery part they might actually be even better. Lips products vary. The colours are all very nice, but I just got these so I am curious on the lipsticks. I like the kind that after I eat leave a stain still on my lips. I am not sure these will or not.  Eyeshadows are the one must get item of Inglot. A pity they hardly have any stores in the US.  I would love to go to one.  I think in time they will and may perfect some things....less glittery blushes and so forth.  I will know better when I have used them more!


----------



## heart (May 9, 2011)

you're on a roll.  i really want to try inglot one day, it's just i feel i have so much unused makeup as it is haha.  love your hauls, as always.


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 9, 2011)

a PINK haul! i can definitely guess thats ur favourite colour! =)

  	great haul as always, deb! im loving that bright pink lippie on the right..


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> a PINK haul! i can definitely guess thats ur favourite colour! =)
> 
> great haul as always, deb! im loving that bright pink lippie on the right..



 	Ya think?  lol  I guess my hauls give away my favourite colours on me!  The rosy lipstick on the right is super deep and pigmented, but I love it.  A pure rose colour and is going to look so pretty in mid summer. I have to try and do a look with it this week. I love it!


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

Wow, awesome haul! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## naturallyfab (May 10, 2011)

Thanks so much elveneyes! You totally convinced me to do a little shopping


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> Thanks so much elveneyes! You totally convinced me to do a little shopping


	Oh good! Hee hee hee! Let us know what you end up getting!  They are nice products and the prices are very reasonable. They pack things nicely, too!


----------



## heart (May 10, 2011)

giiirl if you don't have one already, you should make a beauty blog.  i would love to see your swatches and posts and stuff.



ElvenEyes said:


> Oh good! Hee hee hee! Let us know what you end up getting!  They are nice products and the prices are very reasonable. They pack things nicely, too!


----------



## heart (May 10, 2011)

also wanted to add that you got me to take the inglot plunge.  nothing major, but i'm still excited!


----------

